# buzzing audio when viewing menu screens w/o video



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

When I am on a program that is broadcasting dobly digital audio, I get a buzzing sound when I bring up menus without video(ie the system info sceen). I do not get this sound through the hmdi cable on my tv. I only get it through my denon 4802 a/v receiver. I only get it when the program is broadcast in dolby digital. I also get this noise when changing channes between two stations that are broadcasting dolby digital . I never had this problem with my 921 and do not have this problem with my 501 which is hooked up to the same receiver.Has anyone else experienced this same problem.



SOFTWARE VERSION: L285MAJD-N
BOOT STRAP: 1110MAJD


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I take it you have your 942 connected via optical to your Denon?

Is the buzzing loud or faint?

Have you tried changing the audio option in the 942 menu to dolby digital only or PCM only to see what that does for you?


Jon


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

It varies each time I go to a menu screen. It ill go from very faint to quite loud.


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

I have tried all different settings on the 942. It will only happen when the channel is broadcasting in dd. It does not happen when a channel is broadcasting in stereo only.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So are you using optical and HDMI your receiver?


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

Yes I am using an hmdi connection to the tv and an optical connection to my a/v receiver. As you know you cannot get dd 5.1 through the hmdi connection.


----------

